# Carbon Filter Needed For Veg Tent?



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 20, 2012)

Folks, just wondering if plants in the vegging stage, in a T5 vegging tent, give off much odor? I know and plan on having a carbon filter for my flowering tent, but is a filter necessary for vegging too? Looks like I'll be growing a strain of Kush. Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

I do not use a carbon filter when in veg.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 20, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I do not use a carbon filter when in veg.


 
Good to hear pcduck. My overactive brain keeps coming up with new potential problems lol. Just goes to show there's no substitute for actual hands on experience. You can drive yourself crazy worrying about every little detail, and I am haha. Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't use one either.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 20, 2012)

Nope, none here in veg....no filter on my blunts either


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks fellas, so you're saying there's no strong smell when plants are vegging, or you just don't worry about it? Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2012)

Your house does not smell of mj when in veg.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 20, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Your house does not smell of mj when in veg.


 
Great, exactly what I wanted to hear. Thanks!


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2012)

I also hve never used a CF in veg....only time I hve really noticed any odor from my vegging plants is when I mess with them during lst training, and even then the odor is mild. Jmo


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2012)

> vBulletin Message
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pcduck again.


No filter in veg here either!


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 21, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> No filter in veg here either!


 
Thanks, great to hear OGKushman (Iwanted to get my 100th post lol  ).


----------



## getnasty (Apr 23, 2012)

My room smelled like soil and vegetative growth... Haha, plant matter. But not marijuana. But it didn't bother me so I didn't filter it.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 24, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> My room smelled like soil and vegetative growth... Haha, plant matter. But not marijuana. But it didn't bother me so I didn't filter it.


 
getnasty, so guests will only think you're growing tomatoes lol.

Seriously, I decided to get a filter just for peace-of-mind. I put together my own Mother's Keeper tent from HTG Supply:

--MK tent
--SylverStar T5 6 lamp 4' bulbs
--Grow Bright 6" fan & filter combo w/ speed controller
--Recirculating fan


----------



## deepspacelaboratories (Apr 26, 2012)

BoneMan1000 said:
			
		

> getnasty, so guests will only think you're growing tomatoes lol.
> 
> Seriously, I decided to get a filter just for peace-of-mind. I put together my own Mother's Keeper tent from HTG Supply:
> 
> ...


   I've had plants grown from seed emit an incredibly dank, hash-like stank when reaching sexual maturity around the 4th week of growth, under 24hr light.  And I think vegging plants can smell like pot. Not from the driveway, but it's there.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 27, 2012)

deepspacelaboratories said:
			
		

> I've had plants grown from seed emit an incredibly dank, hash-like stank when reaching sexual maturity around the 4th week of growth, under 24hr light. And I think vegging plants can smell like pot. Not from the driveway, but it's there.


 
Thanks for the info. Better safe than sorry is my motto. If you were being shaken down by a guest, or even a LEO, you'd be wishing you spent a measly 80 bucks on a filter. Seems so to me anyway.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2012)

*BM1000* No matter if you use a cf during veg or not you sure are gonna need it during flower. Good investment:aok:

The only time my veg plants smell like mj is when I trim them or I am in there handling them while checking them out. This is not a reeking smell like when in flower. I just prefer to extend the life of my cf instead of using it when it is not needed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2012)

Do not use the filter if you do not need it however.  It creates resistance for the fan, making work harder for the same air flow.  If you did not get a speed control for your fan, I would recommend it.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 27, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *BM1000* No matter if you use a cf during veg or not you sure are gonna need it during flower. Good investment:aok:
> 
> The only time my veg plants smell like mj is when I trim them or I am in there handling them while checking them out. This is not a reeking smell like when in flower. I just prefer to extend the life of my cf instead of using it when it is not needed.


 
Yeah pcduck, I'm gonna have a separate filter for both tents, the Mother's Keeper and the 1000w 5x5, and use the veg filter when and if needed. I want to get a perpetual harvest up and running. :hubba:


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 27, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Do not use the filter if you do not need it however. It creates resistance for the fan, making work harder for the same air flow. If you did not get a speed control for your fan, I would recommend it.


 
Howdy Ms. Goddess, yes, a speed controller for both tent setups. Thanks.


----------

